# oh no no no banned yt video of SDC fails



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/b...eslas-full-self-driving-claims-versus-reality
On Thursday, a video dropped on YouTube that laid out Elon Musk's statements about Full Self Driving over the last 5 years, compared to what the company has actually been able to achieve and deliver. The 12 minute video laid out a blatantly obvious case for Full Self Driving to be, as one FinTwit user described it, "one of the biggest bait and switch scams in history".

Noted Tesla short seller Montana Skeptic called the video "a truly superb 12-minute YouTube presentation on [Tesla's] full self-driving promises," noting that "almost every word spoken or written is by [Elon Musk], his carefully selected beta testers, or his legal counsel."


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SDC is a way to get higher valuation, just like Uber Technology &#128521; FSD option is extra 10,000. Ms Woods is talking about millions of Robotaxi's in 4 years, with TSLA stock at 3000. Last million Robotaxi prediction went nowhere, 2020&#128513;



heynow321 said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/b...eslas-full-self-driving-claims-versus-reality
> On Thursday, a video dropped on YouTube that laid out Elon Musk's statements about Full Self Driving over the last 5 years, compared to what the company has actually been able to achieve and deliver. The 12 minute video laid out a blatantly obvious case for Full Self Driving to be, as one FinTwit user described it, "one of the biggest bait and switch scams in history".
> 
> Noted Tesla short seller Montana Skeptic called the video "a truly superb 12-minute YouTube presentation on [Tesla's] full self-driving promises," noting that "almost every word spoken or written is by [Elon Musk], his carefully selected beta testers, or his legal counsel."


Montana Skeptic - he is great on SA...whales create gamma squeeze, whales reside in Palo Alto and Elon is part of the whale movement.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SDVS should be on the road by 2018 according to Tesla and uber.

At a certain point you have to draw a line in the sand and say "Bullshit" and expect *real* self driving cars to only appear when they actually appear. Like aliens bigfoot or Travis Kalanick getting a concious.

Really self driving vehicles? Yeah...

just because you can build a car that a dog can drive and you can teach a dog to drive doesn't mean you can actually trust a dog to drive.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just a minute guys. I'll post again on this thread after my flying Uber car picks me up......might be a while though......heh.


----------

